# Getting money home



## josquius (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm British and I've been living in Japan a while so I've got a few hundred thousand yennies saved up (have already sent some home in the past, had to spend a lot of it, etc...).
I'm moving back to the UK this summer and I'm wondering. What is the best way to get this money home?
I was recommend a Japanese money exchange site but .... the rate it gives seems to be worse than taking the money home and using the post office there.
I've been told the Japanese post office is good. Any experience?
I used to use go lloyds but it is really expensive, you pay a premium for speed, I'd rather not use it again


----------



## SBI Mizpah1330 (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you still in japan? Perhaps i can assist you.


----------



## josquius (Jun 13, 2014)

I am. Which company do you suggest?


----------



## nevaeh (Apr 14, 2012)

I use citibank.
I have an account and do everything online.

Fees are a bit steep, 3500 I think, but the rates are good.

I believe JP post and Mitsubishi have the same deal, I just use citibank because I can it with home banking in English.

There are options from 7 eleven and a few others (focused mainly on asian immigrants) that have low fees but the rates are not appealing if I send more than 300K, so it doesn't work out to my benefit.

Do you have any friends who have GBP and need JPY? Over the last two years I've managed to work out personal deals with friends visiting Japan and colleagues that work here, where I give them JPY or pay for something with my credit card and they give me GBP/EUR/USD from their accounts back home, no fees or just minimal transaction fees between banks in the UK. 

If you can wait... Then keep the cash in JPY. The rates are at the worst point in the last 5 years (if you have YEN) and so it's not really a great time to cash out... Summer 2012, that would've been a good time  Coulda, shoulda, woulda.


----------



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

Have you considered Rakuten Bank?

Google: Rakuten Bank

I'd post a link but I am unable to because I am still new to this website.

It used to be called E-Bank. Years ago (5-6yrs) when I moved back to the U.S. From Tokyo, I had an account with them.

I used my visa or MasterCard debit card thru this bank to regularly withdrawn money here in the U.S. For a minimal fee.

I'm not sure how it works in the UK but, it may be worth looking into. (Withdrawing the money at your bank in the UK through a bank teller instead of an ATM since would be a large sum of money)

-

Another option if you have someone you trust in the UK would be to send the funds via Western Union. I think there is one located in Nihonbashi, Tokyo (assuming you are based there?)

I remember WU being a cheaper alternative to Lloyds back then.

Not sure if this is what your looking for but it may be worth checking out.

Hope this helps.


----------

